# Cubase 11 bugs



## node01 (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone experiencing any bugs?


----------



## MatthewHarnage (Nov 13, 2020)

I haven't had any yet, but I haven't done much work in it yet


----------



## Allegro (Nov 13, 2020)

Haven't updated to 11 but based on what I've read so far on Steinberg forums, looks like it's riddled with bugs.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 13, 2020)

I have sufficient bugs in Cubase 10.5. 
Don't need no bug-grade.


----------



## node01 (Nov 13, 2020)

Upgraded. Been using it since the release. Really nice with no bugs so far.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 13, 2020)

Had a few crashes so far. Mostly happens when opening a plugin. I have noticed a few UI glitches also, where it will not let you click and change some UI parameters unless you click off and then back onto the plugin window. This has been more stable than 10.5 ever was however. I hope their next update brings crash protection save files, like ableton live does. That would make the crashes considerbly less offensive!

-DJ


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2020)

Which plug ins, and Mac or PC?


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 14, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Which plug ins, and Mac or PC?



Mac and its seemingly random. Sometimes Fab filter, Sometimes Kontakt, Sometimes Spitfire Player sometimes Steinberg's own plugins. It appears to be something thats happening during the process of opening a plugin itself. Its a weird bug though as the sound still plays (I can still play whatever instrument was armed before the crash) and whatever plugin I load does seem to have loaded, but all of the UI is frozen and it starts not responding. 

TBH I wasn't expecting to be using this for dedicated work for a few months. Still feels a lot stronger than 10.5 was for me. 10 is solid as a rock.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 14, 2020)

Guy says its rock solid....Maybe its a mac thing ?


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 14, 2020)

On a PC. Just as with 10.5, it freezes randomly. I can hear playback, and it reacts to MIDI input, but the UI is completely frozen. Most often, this happens if I leave the computer for a short break (say, 10-15 minutes or so) or switch applications (such as reading a few emails or watch a YouTube video). I always have to force-quit to resolve it.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 14, 2020)

Rock solid here on Windows 10 but the multiple display scaling support is a big mess, unless I set all my monitors to the same percentage.

I run a fairly simple setup of four displays:






This is what happens when I load Kontakt and most third party plugins on displays #3 or #4:



The only way to see the full window is to drag it to my main display and back. If I tick the "Allow Window to be Resized" option, I get the full GUI but it breaks everything, as you can see in the video. Mouse input is gone too!

At the moment I have to work with all displays at 125%, which is not ideal since I'm using two 1080p monitors.

I'm also seeing some weird lines in the Inserts section of the MixConsole (display #4):

Cubase 11, 125% scaling, meh





Cubase 11, 100% scaling, nice





Cubase 10.5, any scaling, nice





Other users on the official forums are having similar issues. I'd imagine that someone on Cubase's beta team runs a complex monitor setup and would test/notice these issues? I sent a bunch of information to support, hopefully they can sort it out soon™.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 14, 2020)

Except for the eLicenser issue at release, it has been super stable for me. I had some GUI 2-3 seconds random freezes with 10.5 but not with 11.

Yesterday, I've spent about 12 hours in one session. No crash, no freeze, no UI glitch.

There are so many variables and moving parts, it's hard to say if a release is solid for everyone. For me, it is.

One video track, about 60 instrument tracks enabled, and about 3000 in a disabled state. Lots of plugins loaded.

iMac Pro, 256 GB RAM, Mojave, 3X 4K monitors.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2020)

Daniel James said:


> Mac and its seemingly random. Sometimes Fab filter, Sometimes Kontakt, Sometimes Spitfire Player sometimes Steinberg's own plugins. It appears to be something thats happening during the process of opening a plugin itself. Its a weird bug though as the sound still plays (I can still play whatever instrument was armed before the crash) and whatever plugin I load does seem to have loaded, but all of the UI is frozen and it starts not responding.
> 
> TBH I wasn't expecting to be using this for dedicated work for a few months. Still feels a lot stronger than 10.5 was for me. 10 is solid as a rock.



Thanks. Anybody else on Mac experiencing these bugs?


----------



## NODZ (Nov 14, 2020)

I haven´t experienced any bugs yet. I am on Win 10 and Cubase 11 works wonderful.

That´s actually the first time, that the installation happened without incidents and the software just works! :D Probably Steinberg have learned their lesson regarding the software itself. I mean... even if I were to discover a bug in the near future, I would still call that an improvement compared to the last versions.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 14, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Except for the eLicenser issue at release, it has been super stable for me. I had some GUI 2-3 seconds random freezes with 10.5 but not with 11.
> 
> Yesterday, I've spent about 12 hours in one session. No crash, no freeze, no UI glitch.



Same here, but I'm on Windows 10. So far the only bugs I came across involve 4K HiDPI scaling. No crashes or freezes yet. My old projects load and run without any issues. Load and save times are measurably faster for me across the board; the UI feels snappier but I'm not sure if that's placebo.


----------



## erodred (Nov 14, 2020)

I am on Windows 10 with VEP locally and it seems to freeze on me on occasion. It also glitches out on some of the menus. Will occasionally have a white box flicker or when I click my folder track, it will only show the first track and a part of the second. I can oddly scroll through it still but its really tiny.

It just crashed while renaming some mixer channels. Still new to it though, been demo'ing Studio One 5 to see which one to start off with. I found lots of helpful resources and youtube videos to learn Cubase 10 so I sort of stuck with it when making my first template.

Edit: It appears to be reproducible. Just changing that channel seems to crash it. Anyone spot if I am doing something wrong with naming it that?


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 14, 2020)

PC here. Had a few crashes. Now I get no preview sounds in the mediabay.


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 14, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> On a PC. Just as with 10.5, it freezes randomly. I can hear playback, and it reacts to MIDI input, but the UI is completely frozen. Most often, this happens if I leave the computer for a short break (say, 10-15 minutes or so) or switch applications (such as reading a few emails or watch a YouTube video). I always have to force-quit to resolve it.


I’m experiencing this as well on MacOS. Things will be running smoothly for a long while, then out of nowhere I get an endless beach ball. Nothing I’m doing is out of the ordinary. For example, I’ve had it freeze up just drawing in MIDI cc data or extending a region or simply selecting a different track.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2020)

As an aside about bugs, I use Cubase 10.5 with VEP 6. I’ve never been able to leave this setup open for more than 24 hrs without one of them crashing. Is anyone else able to do so?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 15, 2020)

Daniel James said:


> Mac and its seemingly random. Sometimes Fab filter, Sometimes Kontakt, Sometimes Spitfire Player sometimes Steinberg's own plugins. It appears to be something thats happening during the process of opening a plugin itself. Its a weird bug though as the sound still plays (I can still play whatever instrument was armed before the crash) and whatever plugin I load does seem to have loaded, but all of the UI is frozen and it starts not responding.
> 
> TBH I wasn't expecting to be using this for dedicated work for a few months. Still feels a lot stronger than 10.5 was for me. 10 is solid as a rock.


Oh God!!!! That SX3 bug is back. Use to happen to me oh so many years ago where you would lose the GUI or it would default to it's base VST setting with crappy sliders, ect... 

My God that old code is still lurking underneath the shinny new paint.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 15, 2020)

Great news! NI is working on a solution for the scaling issue:









My NI Plug-in Appears Broken on Windows 10


Symptom When opening an NI plug-in in a DAW on Windows 10, the plug-in window appears broken / with glitches. Cause On Windows 10 some DAWs (e.g. Ableton Live 10 and Cubase 11) support multiple dis...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 15, 2020)

Updated day one and no issues except one random crash yesterday. As @Daniel James said, I think it was opening a plugin but it only happened that one time. Pretty weird. Besides that, everything is smooth!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 15, 2020)

zolhof said:


> Great news! NI is working on a solution for the scaling issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 15, 2020)

Mostly running smoothly on Windows 10. Had a couple of crashes when opening old song projects from 2018. On retry, they open without a glitch. The "remove from list" in the Hub will not remove the project file link. Many have listed this over in the Steinberg "issues" forum. All in all, it seems pretty stable.


----------



## M_Helder (Nov 15, 2020)

Could the happy Mac owners of Cubase 11 confirm that the infamous Expression Maps bug is finally done for? Or is it still alive and well?


----------



## erodred (Nov 15, 2020)

I seem to crash every time I rename a track or a channel in the mixer or when activating outputs for the instrument.

edit: nevermind it seems Vienna Ensemble Pro is the problem. Cubase was having a hard time from it.


----------



## anndra (Nov 16, 2020)

I can't import any (instrument) tracks from other projects. I can select the tracks but then nothing happens.

OS: Windows 10


----------



## DovesGoWest (Nov 16, 2020)

Running on windows 10 and the main bug I found is when using komplete kontrol. My template is full of disabled tracks all linked to komplete kontrol instances which then map to bbcso instances.

When I enable a track Cubase signals the S61 keyboard and it displays the plugin associated with komplete kontrol instance. Then if I click on a different track and then click back to the track I just enabled the S61 stays on the generic MIDI UI. So Cubase isn’t sending the correct signal the second time. Saving and restarting fixes the issue until the next track I enable, this isn’t an issue in 10.5 where all works as expected


----------



## luke_7 (Nov 16, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Thanks. Anybody else on Mac experiencing these bugs?



Yes, plus retrospective recording very often doesn't work, therefore is absolutely useless!


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

Terrible for me. It crashes randomly on many things. Like switching from eq to channel strip and bang.! 
Any solutions? Fresh reinstall?


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 16, 2020)

bengoss said:


> Terrible for me. It crashes randomly on many things. Like switching from eq to channel strip and bang.!
> Any solutions? Fresh reinstall?


Did you check the crash log? If you look in the logs you will find the main thread (thread 0) crashed most of the time (with thread 1 often), but iterate all the threads in the list until you find another thread crashed. When found, check the stacktrace and try to find some guilty brand name.
Let me give you an example where the thread 220 crashed the app, and you can see an UnfilteredAudio plugin was responsible. Hope that helps.

Thread 220 Crashed:: Vst Prefetch Thread 10
0 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x0000000139e4a1a2 gam::DomainObserver::DomainObserver() + 178
1 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x000000013a4ea44b UAInterpolator::UAInterpolator(float, float) + 27
2 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x000000013a43bd85 SpectralFollowerModulator::reset(bool) + 197
3 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x000000013a30539d UAPluginProcessor::resetLFOs() const + 93
4 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x000000013a303bd3 UAPluginProcessor:rocessBlock(juce::AudioBuffer<float>&, juce::MidiBuffer&) + 67
5 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x0000000139e41f72 0x139df0000 + 335730
6 com.unfilteredaudio.EffectRack 0x0000000139e402d0 0x139df0000 + 328400
7 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x00000001083d9aaf 0x107434000 + 16407215
8 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x000000010841f7ae 0x107434000 + 16693166
9 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x00000001089720a0 0x107434000 + 22274208
10 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x000000010893522d 0x107434000 + 22024749
11 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x0000000108982f1d 0x107434000 + 22343453
12 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x000000010892ab9d 0x107434000 + 21982109
13 com.steinberg.cubase10 0x0000000108f6317c 0x107434000 + 28504444
14 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff6b3fc2eb _pthread_body + 126
15 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff6b3ff249 _pthread_start + 66
16 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff6b3fb40d thread_start + 13


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

Francis Bourre said:


> Did you check the crash log? If you look in the logs you will find the main thread (thread 0) crashed most of the time (with thread 1 often), but iterate all the threads in the list until you find another thread crashed. When found, check the stacktrace and try to find some guilty brand name.
> Let me give you an example where the thread 220 crashed the app, and you can see an UnfilteredAudio plugin was responsible. Hope that helps.
> 
> Thread 220 Crashed:: Vst Prefetch Thread 10
> ...


Thanks, I’ll check right now.


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
Oh so many threads! If you could help with this I would appreciate it. I don`t see anything familiar



Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff9d6c905d objc_msgSend + 29
1 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff8e4653aa -[CALayer actionForKey:] + 95
2 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff8e45fdb3 CA::Layer::mark_visible(CA::Transaction*, bool) + 345
3 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff8e45dee0 CA::Layer::update_removed_sublayer(CA::Transaction*, unsigned int) + 34
4 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff8e4643cc CA::Layer::remove_sublayer(CA::Transaction*, CALayer*) + 106
5 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff8e4649d0 CA::Layer::remove_from_superlayer() + 102
6 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122abaaa 0x10fbd6000 + 40721066
7 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000010fe859e9 0x10fbd6000 + 2816489
8 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112299d0a 0x10fbd6000 + 40647946
9 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112299e8e 0x10fbd6000 + 40648334
10 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122a062a 0x10fbd6000 + 40674858
11 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112252af6 0x10fbd6000 + 40356598
12 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001121a263f 0x10fbd6000 + 39634495
13 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112231f16 0x10fbd6000 + 40222486
14 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011151775d 0x10fbd6000 + 26482525
15 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122324b8 0x10fbd6000 + 40223928
16 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122324b8 0x10fbd6000 + 40223928
17 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122324b8 0x10fbd6000 + 40223928
18 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122324b8 0x10fbd6000 + 40223928
19 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122324b8 0x10fbd6000 + 40223928
20 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112232ff1 0x10fbd6000 + 40226801
21 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011204ed8f 0x10fbd6000 + 38243727
22 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011203c154 0x10fbd6000 + 38166868
23 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111d7630a 0x10fbd6000 + 35259146
24 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111ba15a8 0x10fbd6000 + 33338792
25 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111ba1e1f 0x10fbd6000 + 33340959
26 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111dc7db4 0x10fbd6000 + 35593652
27 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001120971e8 0x10fbd6000 + 38539752
28 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011227a9fa 0x10fbd6000 + 40520186
29 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001120970af 0x10fbd6000 + 38539439
30 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111f617e1 0x10fbd6000 + 37271521
31 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111f5d067 0x10fbd6000 + 37253223
32 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111f5cf69 0x10fbd6000 + 37252969
33 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c19d 0x10fbd6000 + 40264093
34 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
35 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
36 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c167 0x10fbd6000 + 40264039
37 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
38 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
39 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011204daf4 0x10fbd6000 + 38238964
40 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c167 0x10fbd6000 + 40264039
41 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
42 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
43 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c167 0x10fbd6000 + 40264039
44 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
45 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
46 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c167 0x10fbd6000 + 40264039
47 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
48 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
49 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011204daf4 0x10fbd6000 + 38238964
50 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011223c167 0x10fbd6000 + 40264039
51 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011224c67a 0x10fbd6000 + 40330874
52 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122344c5 0x10fbd6000 + 40232133
53 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112257b1c 0x10fbd6000 + 40377116
54 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001122573c0 0x10fbd6000 + 40375232
55 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001121a9beb 0x10fbd6000 + 39664619
56 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011229153c 0x10fbd6000 + 40613180
57 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000112291dbe 0x10fbd6000 + 40615358
58 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86c0e24f -[NSWindow(NSEventRouting) _handleMouseDownEvent:isDelayedEvent:] + 6341
59 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86c0aa6c -[NSWindow(NSEventRouting) _reallySendEvent:isDelayedEvent:] + 1942
60 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86c09f0a -[NSWindow(NSEventRouting) sendEvent:] + 541
61 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86a8e681 -[NSApplication(NSEvent) sendEvent:] + 1145
62 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111b84808 0x10fbd6000 + 33220616
63 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86309427 -[NSApplication run] + 1002
64 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x000000011227a428 0x10fbd6000 + 40518696
65 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x00000001120963a6 0x10fbd6000 + 38536102
66 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111b805b5 0x10fbd6000 + 33203637
67 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111b8410b 0x10fbd6000 + 33218827
68 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff9e010235 start + 1

Thread 1:: CRASH THREAD
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9e13739e semaphore_timedwait_trap + 10
1 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111ba6f12 0x10fbd6000 + 33361682
2 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000110f5bd41 0x10fbd6000 + 20471105
3 com.steinberg.cubase11 0x0000000111ba6194 0x10fbd6000 + 33358228
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff9e22cd1e _pthread_suspended_body + 176

Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9e13fd96 kevent + 10
1 com.eLicenser.POSAccess-DLL 0x0000000116b3882f 0x116a6b000 + 841775
2 com.eLicenser.POSAccess-DLL 0x0000000116b3b6f0 0x116a6b000 + 853744
3 com.eLicenser.POSAccess-DLL 0x0000000116b3debd 0x116a6b000 + 863933
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff9e22993b _pthread_body + 180
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff9e229887 _pthread_start + 286
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff9e22908d thread_start + 13


----------



## erodred (Nov 16, 2020)

I dont know how to understand it in terms of Cubase or fixing it but relating it to what @Francis Bourre said, if we look at that zero line for the source of the crash, libobjc.A.dylib, that is a core MacOs system process that is crashing it, not a third party plug in.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm new to Cubase -- I have had 11 for just over a week. I'm working on a project with a very large orchestral template. One thing that seems to be happening is that, when re-opening the project, here and there the expression map for an instrument will not show up. The articulations show up in the _inspector_ but there's nothing in the key editor. So I click on "no map" in the inspector, then on the correct map, then it loads the map in the key editor, with the correct previous edits. It's a bit annoying but not a terrible bug, IMO.


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

erodred said:


> I dont know how to understand it in terms of Cubase or fixing it but relating it to what @Francis Bourre said, if we look at that zero line for the source of the crash, libobjc.A.dylib, that is a core MacOs system process that is crashing it, not a third party plug in.


I don`t know what could be the problem. I don`t have any problems running the version 10 though.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 16, 2020)

bengoss said:


> Oh so many threads! If you could help with this I would appreciate it. I don`t see anything familiar
> 
> Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
> 0 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff9d6c905d objc_msgSend + 29
> ...



Is it the complete stacktrace? Are these 2 threads (0 and 1) the only ones crashed?
Sounds like a UI issue: https://developer.apple.com/documentation/quartzcore/calayer/1410844-actionforkey
Report to Steinberg with the crashlog.
To search through the stacktrace copy and paste it in a text editor and search for the keyword crash.
Use Ctrl F and Ctrl G to speed your search.
Most of the time; you should find another crashed thread which crashes threads 0 and 1.


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

I am still on Mac OS Sierra. Could that be the problem?


----------



## bengoss (Nov 16, 2020)

Francis Bourre said:


> Is it the complete stacktrace? Are these 2 threads (0 and 1) the only ones crashed?
> Sounds like a UI issue: https://developer.apple.com/documentation/quartzcore/calayer/1410844-actionforkey
> Report to Steinberg with the crashlog.
> To search through the stacktrace copy and paste it in a text editor and search for the keyword crash.
> ...


No its not the complete, it was too long, didn't`t let me post it.
Im still on high Sierra, could that be the problem? I think I saw somewhere that Mojave and on is recommended.


----------



## EgM (Nov 16, 2020)

Bad pitch bend automation bug here reported by Yuzo Koshiro, happens when when you make changes to the tempo. He was using the Windows version.






Original link here:


----------



## M_Helder (Nov 17, 2020)

Can someone tell me how people using it for just 2-3 days have already found so many bugs? Aren’t you supposed to QC the product before a paid release?

Major previous bugs aren’t even fixed yet and more new ones have been introduced.

For 99$? I’ll skip, thanks.


----------



## bengoss (Nov 17, 2020)

bengoss said:


> I am still on Mac OS Sierra. Could that be the problem?


SOLVED!
That was the problem. I upgraded to Mojave and Cubase 11 is stable, no more random crashes.
Ben


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm on macOS Catalina and the only things I have noticed occasionally are crashing on exit (seems to have closed normally and then the "quit unexpectedly" message pops up) and a 2-3 sec beachball on seemingly random events. Haven't checked to see if the expression map bug is still there (I assume it is), although the workaround posted somewhere else here seems like a reasonable temporary fix.


----------



## erodred (Nov 17, 2020)

Do crash logs get generated automatically on windows? Where would they be located? I checked Documents/Steinberg but saw nothing there. 

I currently cant seem to open a project up at all for both Cubase 10 and 11. I disabled the plug ins but no luck. Been frustratingly trying to learn Reaper instead.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 18, 2020)

I've had a bug pop up, where if I enable a disabled Play instrument, Cubase hangs, then crashes.

I've narrowed it down to it only happening when the instrument is routed to a group track.

As I use Play a lot, in a pre-routed template, it's made Cubase unusable for me.

EDIT: Forget that, it's happening in S1 and Logic too. Play must be having a fit.


----------



## erodred (Nov 18, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I've had a bug pop up, where if I enable a disabled Play instrument, Cubase hangs, then crashes.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to it only happening when the instrument is routed to a group track.
> 
> ...



Darn I thought there was so hope there. Maybe its because of all my tracks linked to some VEP instances that caused the issue.

Miraculously today I was about to bite the bullet and purchase a Studio One crossgrade but before I hit check out I wanted to try one more time. I deduced that it was only 1 project giving issues. And that project was working this morning without any trouble. Which is weird since my other two projects (newbie here, I can count them on 1 hand) are using the exact same template with VEP. And all that is doing is hosting kontakt instances of AREIA and NUCLEUS and CSS. So no idea why I cant open a project at all....


----------



## SZK-Max (Nov 21, 2020)

It is macbook pro 16' catarina. Pan GUI is strange in a mixer and channel window. I can't move it as I want. There is no choice but to enter the number directly or operate it in the inspector.


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2020)

SZK-Max said:


> It is macbook pro 16' catarina. Pan GUI is strange in a mixer and channel window. I can't move it as I want. There is no choice but to enter the number directly or operate it in the inspector.



I have not run into this (iMP + Catalina) and just tried it specifically with both panner types in the lower zone mixer as well as separate window mixer console. Works normally here.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 21, 2020)

I found one, I don´t know if you can reproduce it:

click on a track name to change it 
press tab to go to another one
press enter to get out of the dialog box

what happens?
Cubase 10.5 used to get out


----------



## SZK-Max (Nov 21, 2020)

khollister said:


> I have not run into this (iMP + Catalina) and just tried it specifically with both panner types in the lower zone mixer as well as separate window mixer console. Works normally here.


Thank you for trying. I also tried a clean install Cubase, but it didn't improve. The response of panner is very slow...
Maybe, I think it's a problem with my mac.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

I've just installed Cubase Pro 11, and I have problems with the eLicencer (brand new).

The Activation Code they sent me has five groups of five characters. But in order to authorize it in eLicencer, we need groups of four characters... What's wrong?

They tell me I don't have the latest version of eLicencer, but I DID install the last version (6.12.5.1279).

What's wrong? I don't know what to do.


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 21, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I've just installed Cubase Pro 11, and I have problems with the eLicencer (brand new).
> 
> The Activation Code they sent me has five groups of five characters. But in order to authorize it in eLicencer, we need groups of four characters... What's wrong?
> 
> ...



Input that code in the Steinberg Download Assistant. Then it will fetch and activate the real code automatically (follow the instruction when it opens up eLicenser for you).

Clarification: The code you got is not an activation code, it is a *download access code*. So when you launch the SDA, you should see "Enter your download access code" at the top left, click it, paste in the code you got, then follow the instructions.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

The thing is: I CAN'T install Steinberg Download Assistant!... I always get that annoying blue signal from Windows... I had that problem for a few months, and I could get around it by using the software "Free Download Manager", but in the present case, I don't know how to open the file that I get "sda-win".


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 21, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> The thing is: I CAN'T install Steinberg Download Assistant!... I always get that annoying blue signal from Windows... I had that problem for a few months, and I could get around it by using the software "Free Download Manager", but in the present case, I don't know how to open the file that I get "sda-win".



Click on "more info" in the blue window, then you should be able to install properly. This is just Windows being overly protective. This happens when the installer is not signed (approved by Microsoft, so to speak).


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

It doesn't tell much...

I had that blue screen signal for the last two to three months. I tried everything I could in the Security preferences of Windows to get rid of it, but to no avail... The only workaround was to use Free Download Manager... But it seems it's not working this time.


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 21, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> It doesn't tell much...
> 
> I had that blue screen signal for the last two to three months. I tried everything I could in the Security preferences of Windows to get rid of it, but to no avail... The only workaround was to use Free Download Manager... But it seems it's not working this time.



Hmm, there usually is a "run anyway" button there too. Check this out: https://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/fix-no-run-anyway-option-on-smartscreen-windows-10/


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

I tried with Windows Defender "OFF", but Windows Defender still blocked me! Go figure...

On the other hand, the file I downloaded with Free Download Manager (sda-win) doesn't seem corrupted (same size: 102Mb). I just don't know how to open/unpack it.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 23, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I've had a bug pop up, where if I enable a disabled Play instrument, Cubase hangs, then crashes.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to it only happening when the instrument is routed to a group track.
> 
> ...



Here is a curious related bug, its trivial but if you don't know it's there, then you can go on wild goose chases. I am still trying to identify the specifics. This is what I think I know when using Halion Sonic SE3, when I take a track out of disabled, the mute button goes weird. I get one of two fx. First it can be total silence with the mute off, or, the track can be very quiet, too quiet. Two things resolve it. First clicking around on the mute and record buttons, second opening the VST. BTW my tracks are in folders and are routed via groups.

Still trying to identify the exact cause.

Z


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 23, 2020)

Trivial but important bug: When coming out of a track disable, the mute button can behave weirdly. Just click it a few times. 

Sometimes colorize events won't work, but then recovers

Otherwise Cubase is stable here.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 24, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> It doesn't tell much...
> 
> I had that blue screen signal for the last two to three months. I tried everything I could in the Security preferences of Windows to get rid of it, but to no avail... The only workaround was to use Free Download Manager... But it seems it's not working this time.



Try going into the UAC setting in Control Panel. It must be set too "high"


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 24, 2020)

ZeroZero said:


> I had blue screen issues too. I tried everything and gave up and lived with it. Then it vanished as an issue, possibly a Windows Update. Make sure your drivers are up to date. I use a handy utility freebie called "Driver Booster"



I think we are not talking about the same thing here, although I see why the confusion.
He's having a security setting problem, not a blue screen of death / BSOD. The window is also blue, but there's no crash, just a refusal to run whichever program was trying to be executed


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 24, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> I think we are not talking about the same thing here, although I see why the confusion.
> He's having a security setting problem, not a blue screen of death / BSOD. The window is also blue, but there's no crash, just a refusal to run whichever program was trying to be executed


My bad deleted


----------



## kevinscottbrown (Nov 24, 2020)

node01 said:


> Anyone experiencing any bugs?


Yes, whenever I hit a C3 note on my midi Keyboard, it opens the File Save. Several other midi keys activate cubase window functions.i.e. Close mix console or remove selected track. Never happened in 10.5.


----------



## node01 (Nov 26, 2020)

kevinscottbrown said:


> Yes, whenever I hit a C3 note on my midi Keyboard, it opens the File Save. Several other midi keys activate cubase window functions.i.e. Close mix console or remove selected track. Never happened in 10.5.


Its not a bug - go to Studio Setup, under Mackie Control, and make sure MIDI Input isn't selected as 'all MIDI input' but select none.


----------



## kevinscottbrown (Nov 26, 2020)

node01 said:


> Its not a bug - go to Studio Setup, under Mackie Control, and make sure MIDI Input isn't selected as 'all MIDI input' but select none.


Thanks! All good now


----------



## simmo75 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just bought Cubase 11.
I'm on Catalina and every time I try and do anything I get the spinning wheel for a couple of seconds, it's driving me nuts and making it unusable.

My other DAWs are fine.

Anyone have any ideas what may cause this?


----------



## khollister (Dec 3, 2020)

simmo75 said:


> I just bought Cubase 11.
> I'm on Catalina and every time I try and do anything I get the spinning wheel for a couple of seconds, it's driving me nuts and making it unusable.
> 
> My other DAWs are fine.
> ...



I have a similar issue, although it is random, not constant. I posted on the Steinberg forum and a couple other Mac users chimed in with the same problem as well.


----------



## simmo75 (Dec 3, 2020)

khollister said:


> I have a similar issue, although it is random, not constant. I posted on the Steinberg forum and a couple other Mac users chimed in with the same problem as well.



Thanks for the reply, it's good to know it's not just my system... 

Do you have a link to the page on the forum please?
I'd like to chime in and keep up with any development.


----------



## node01 (Dec 3, 2020)

simmo75 said:


> I just bought Cubase 11.
> I'm on Catalina and every time I try and do anything I get the spinning wheel for a couple of seconds, it's driving me nuts and making it unusable.
> 
> My other DAWs are fine.
> ...



I’m not on a Mac so I don’t know but Windows with C11 so far has been very solid.


----------



## khollister (Dec 3, 2020)

simmo75 said:


> Thanks for the reply, it's good to know it's not just my system...
> 
> Do you have a link to the page on the forum please?
> I'd like to chime in and keep up with any development.











Random Beachballs on MacOS Catalina


I am getting random (have not correlated to specific action or plugin) beachball delays (a few seconds) or outright hangs requiring force quit of Cubase 11 Pro. I am on an iMac Pro with MacOS 10.15.7. Cubase 10.5 does not have this issue. THis is happening every several minutes. UPDATE: On...




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 3, 2020)

khollister said:


> Random Beachballs on MacOS Catalina
> 
> 
> I am getting random (have not correlated to specific action or plugin) beachball delays (a few seconds) or outright hangs requiring force quit of Cubase 11 Pro. I am on an iMac Pro with MacOS 10.15.7. Cubase 10.5 does not have this issue. THis is happening every several minutes. UPDATE: On...
> ...


I believe I posted on that link already.

I’m having the same beachball issue except Cubase 11 “beachballs” and never comes unfrozen. I need to force-quit each time. It happens completely out of nowhere. Once I was editing MIDI CC data in the key editor, another I was just scrolling up in the Arrange window. I was swapping messages with Martin Jirsak and he thinks it might be Metal causing it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 3, 2020)

Heard the next patch release should be out in early January. Already in beta testing.


----------



## khollister (Dec 4, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> I believe I posted on that link already.
> 
> I’m having the same beachball issue except Cubase 11 “beachballs” and never comes unfrozen. I need to force-quit each time. It happens completely out of nowhere. Once I was editing MIDI CC data in the key editor, another I was just scrolling up in the Arrange window. I was swapping messages with Martin Jirsak and he thinks it might be Metal causing it.



The Metal GUI conversion would be a good guess, although it's odd the problem is very intermittent on my iMP while constant on other's machines.


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 4, 2020)

khollister said:


> The Metal GUI conversion would be a good guess, although it's odd the problem is very intermittent on my iMP while constant on other's machines.


I guess it’s kinda both. For me, it doesn’t happen many times a day. I‘ll be working for 8 hours perfectly fine, and then out of nowhere Cubase locks-up. It seems to only happen once a day for me, but it _*has*_ happened every time I’ve used Cubase 11 for long stretches.


----------



## khollister (Dec 4, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> I guess it’s kinda both. For me, it doesn’t happen many times a day. I‘ll be working for 8 hours perfectly fine, and then out of nowhere Cubase locks-up. It seems to only happen once a day for me, but it _*has*_ happened every time I’ve used Cubase 11 for long stretches.



I have gotten one lockup (when creating a new track with Omnisphere), but usually it is the occasional 2-5 sec beachball when doing the most mundane actions - adjusting a microphone level in Kontakt, adjusting a send level, etc. Also had the playhead freeze while playing a project, although playback continues fine.


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 4, 2020)

khollister said:


> I have gotten one lockup (when creating a new track with Omnisphere), but usually it is the occasional 2-5 sec beachball when doing the most mundane actions - adjusting a microphone level in Kontakt, adjusting a send level, etc. Also had the playhead freeze while playing a project, although playback continues fine.


Do you happen to have an Eucon console of some sort connected to Cubase? I ask because I have a 2nd computer running Nuendo controlled with an Avid Artist and nearly every audio track, aux, routing, send, plugin, etc. adjustment makes Nuendo beachball for several seconds. It’s extremely annoying.


----------



## khollister (Dec 4, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Do you happen to have an Eucon console of some sort connected to Cubase? I ask because I have a 2nd computer running Nuendo controlled with an Avid Artist and nearly every audio track, aux, routing, send, plugin, etc. adjustment makes Nuendo beachball for several seconds. It’s extremely annoying.



No Eucon. I have a Faderport 8 (MCU) but I have the problem even with that powered off.


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 4, 2020)

khollister said:


> No Eucon. I have a Faderport 8 (MCU) but I have the problem even with that powered off.


Is that setup in Audio Devices? Similar to Eucon or a Generic Remote or Mackie, etc? I’m wondering if using a 3rd party console of any sort is causing your beachballs.

Maybe do a test project by removing all console devices and your Cubase 11 preferences so that things are fresh. See if your current project reacts the same. Alternatively, you can create a new macOS user and try Cubase 11. That way you know you have a clean starting point. But don’t install the Faderport drivers (if there are any).

Also, have you tried using the Faderport and a new, empty Cubase project? Do the beachballs still occur when adjusting the sends and other things you mentioned?


----------



## khollister (Dec 4, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Is that setup in Audio Devices? Similar to Eucon or a Generic Remote or Mackie, etc? I’m wondering if using a 3rd party console of any sort is causing your beachballs.
> 
> Maybe do a test project by removing all console devices and your Cubase 11 preferences so that things are fresh. See if your current project reacts the same. Alternatively, you can create a new macOS user and try Cubase 11. That way you know you have a clean starting point. But don’t install the Faderport drivers (if there are any).
> 
> Also, have you tried using the Faderport and a new, empty Cubase project? Do the beachballs still occur when adjusting the sends and other things you mentioned?



The Faderport doesn't use a driver and is just connected as a Mackie Control device in Cubase. I can try un-configuring it but the problem is it can take a few hours before anything happens, so testing this is not easy.


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 4, 2020)

khollister said:


> The Faderport doesn't use a driver and is just connected as a Mackie Control device in Cubase. I can try un-configuring it but the problem is it can take a few hours before anything happens, so testing this is not easy.


Yeah, that's the same with me -- it takes a while before something happens. 

Well, try removing the Faderport from your Audio Devices and then do something to the Sends or whatever else it was that beachballs Cubase. I'm not 100% sure this will even do anything, but your 
"symptoms" sound exactly like my Eucon issue in Nuendo.


----------



## khollister (Dec 4, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Yeah, that's the same with me -- it takes a while before something happens.
> 
> Well, try removing the Faderport from your Audio Devices and then do something to the Sends or whatever else it was that beachballs Cubase. I'm not 100% sure this will even do anything, but your
> "symptoms" sound exactly like my Eucon issue in Nuendo.



Deleted the Mackie Control device (Faderport) - still have the problem.


----------



## khollister (Dec 5, 2020)

FYI, Steinberg has responded on teh Mac beachball thread I started over on Steinberg Forum (https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=310&t=204747&p=1080042#p1080042). They are unable to reproduce and are asking for more information/specifics. If you aren't already on that thread, please join and provide as much specific data as possible - they are trying to resolve this for us!


----------



## khollister (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm curious if the other Mac users that reported beachballs/freezes with C11 are also Sonarworks users? If so, have you tried disabling Sonarworks?

I have greatly reduced the frequency of my pauses by reinstalling Sonarworks (to fix a problem discovered while playing with Studio One 5), and I have now completely removed the Studioworks plugin from my Cubase Control Room setup as well as shutting off Sonarworks Systemwide to see if that totally eliminates the remaining issues.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 13, 2020)

Anybody experience playback pops when closing windows, like the key editor? I'm on a pretty new maxed out iMac and if the project is playing and I close the key editor, it pops. I'm hosting everything outside of Cubase in VEP locally. Running with an Apollo x6 at 256 buffer.


----------



## kilgurt (Dec 14, 2020)

Works supersmooth here, no probs or hangs and then: loading Ujam Hype - everything still works fine - loading Ujam Dope...POOF! Bang! Gone! Like in the infamous POOF aera some years ago and ... reproducable :-(


----------



## pisskeule (Dec 18, 2020)

Allegro said:


> Haven't updated to 11 but based on what I've read so far on Steinberg forums, looks like it's riddled with bugs.



well, that’s why it’s called: Steinbug Cuebug


----------



## ed buller (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm on windows 10. No Problems

e


----------



## macmac (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm having one MIDI issue and don't know whether it's related to my eMagic AMT8 not playing well with the new Cubase, or a pref setting I'm unaware of, or a bug. Mac Mojave.

When I load a VI synth, it will play for a second then continually play all by itself. If I load a project that had been started in version 10, one synth, doesn't matter which one, will just continue to stream constantly and I have to disable it to get it to stop. In any case, I always have to go back to v10.

Sometimes it starts out with this problem as soon as I launch it. Other times I can use v11 for a little while until this behavior starts. Sometimes it's just clicking on the GUI of the VI that starts this non-ending stream of audio.

I never had this issue in Cubase Pro 10. Anyone have any ideas? Any setting that maybe I overlooked?


----------



## Sidkeyz (Jan 12, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Rock solid here on Windows 10 but the multiple display scaling support is a big mess, unless I set all my monitors to the same percentage.
> 
> I run a fairly simple setup of four displays:
> 
> ...



I'm experiencing the same problem as well.

Also if I click allow plugin windows to be resize, it crashes every times.

The displayed interface of the plugins are also missaligned with their buttons and knobs hitbox. I need to click under the different controls to move them or click them...

Not a super smooth experience so far. I'll go back to 10.5 until this one is patched.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 12, 2021)

For me on PC it's mostly stable and working well. it's got some quirks to it that I'm not use to, but that's all just part of the learning curve.


----------



## jdrans (Jan 16, 2021)

HotCoffee said:


> On a PC. Just as with 10.5, it freezes randomly. I can hear playback, and it reacts to MIDI input, but the UI is completely frozen. Most often, this happens if I leave the computer for a short break (say, 10-15 minutes or so) or switch applications (such as reading a few emails or watch a YouTube video). I always have to force-quit to resolve it.


This has been happening to me, I've had to force shutdown my pc a couple of times when I leave it running and go away for a while. (On Windows 10)


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 16, 2021)

I had a few crashes when I change sounds in Omnisphere while playing


----------



## GPnicolett (Jan 24, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Running on windows 10 and the main bug I found is when using komplete kontrol. My template is full of disabled tracks all linked to komplete kontrol instances which then map to bbcso instances.
> 
> When I enable a track Cubase signals the S61 keyboard and it displays the plugin associated with komplete kontrol instance. Then if I click on a different track and then click back to the track I just enabled the S61 stays on the generic MIDI UI. So Cubase isn’t sending the correct signal the second time. Saving and restarting fixes the issue until the next track I enable, this isn’t an issue in 10.5 where all works as expected


Same issue here. Been locking me out of 10.5. Can’t get a response from Steinberg on the issue OR Native Instrumtents. Has anyone been able to solve this?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 24, 2021)

GPnicolett said:


> Same issue here. Been locking me out of 10.5. Can’t get a response from Steinberg on the issue OR Native Instrumtents. Has anyone been able to solve this?


I've posted on Steinberg and NI forums and had no response, my gut feeling is that this isnt an NI issue. I've also raised this with Spitfire as i haven't had the problem with other plugins such as Kontakt, SynthMaster, Zebra, ZebraHZ etc


----------



## iaink (Jan 24, 2021)

When you mouse over the controller lane with the pencil tool, it shows the value 0-127 where you are hovering. This is now gone for the line and parabola tools? Makes no sense.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 27, 2021)

Anybody had crazy scale correction bugs in the key editor? I used to use them for harp glissandos, and now I can get it to use any scale at all, it moves the notes without any logic. Below is a comparison between 10.5 and 11, I have tried the new scale assistant and its the same

also, if you press tab when renaming a track you can´t get out of the dialog by pressing enter as usual, now it goes back to the previous track)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 4, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Mac and its seemingly random. Sometimes Fab filter, Sometimes Kontakt, Sometimes Spitfire Player sometimes Steinberg's own plugins. It appears to be something thats happening during the process of opening a plugin itself. Its a weird bug though as the sound still plays (I can still play whatever instrument was armed before the crash) and whatever plugin I load does seem to have loaded, but all of the UI is frozen and it starts not responding.
> 
> TBH I wasn't expecting to be using this for dedicated work for a few months. Still feels a lot stronger than 10.5 was for me. 10 is solid as a rock.


I've had this happen as well, or something very close to it. If the plugin makes it freeze I usually have to force quit. Also, some plugins make it instantly crash - Poof - . Ozone 9 and Nugen stereoizer to name 2. Only DAW that happens to. 
iMac High Sierra.


----------



## woodall57 (Feb 6, 2021)

Anyone had an issue where kontakt samples cut out mid trigger? Seems to be happening and I have disabled midi outboard gear and checked the disk / performance etc and no issues. Started since the newest update. On 6.5 kontakt as well and never had any problems with this on ableton. If you have 8 bar event for example it will just cut out half way through it on different tracks and it happens at different times. Even shifting the entire project a few bars forward to ensure the event starts from beginning I get same issue


----------



## Uiroo (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm on Cubase 9.5 at home, but got a brand new PC with Cubase 11 at work. 
Very few Plug-Ins installed, not even a tenth of what I have at home, but its crashing a few times a day.
9.5 at home is crashing rarely, almost never actually. But its got other problems.


----------



## LinearZero (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't have 11 but 10.5 is buggy as hell, the last time I bought Cubase was version 5 way back, also buggy as hell. I'll stick with FL studio I think.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 7, 2021)

No issues on Macbook pro 2015 Catalina. Running better than logic atm. I have heard Cubase is buggy, but my experience says otherwise. Love it! I hope they keep taking Mac OS seriously. I will never use a PC!


----------



## DadyCool (Apr 12, 2021)

I just installed an update of Win10 from Microsoft, and then I upgraded my Cubase 10.5 to 11 and loaded the demo of Cubase 11.
My PC has 32GB mem and a Intel i7 that runs without a problem when you look ad the performance indicators of Windows. But my Cubase hicks and interups like hell during playing the demo.
I'm using and older M-audio FW interface, that was working fine with Cubase 10.5 but now it is horrible. I'm going back to 10.5 less problems and played music, not samples once in a while.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 12, 2021)

DadyCool said:


> I just installed an update of Win10 from Microsoft, and then I upgraded my Cubase 10.5 to 11 and loaded the demo of Cubase 11.
> My PC has 32GB mem and a Intel i7 that runs without a problem when you look ad the performance indicators of Windows. But my Cubase hicks and interups like hell during playing the demo.
> I'm using and older M-audio FW interface, that was working fine with Cubase 10.5 but now it is horrible. I'm going back to 10.5 less problems and played music, not samples once in a while.


did you reinstall the fw-driver? firewire was always kind of an game on windows. and if you are using older drivers which are not for win10 its more the problem of m-audio than cubase.


----------



## DadyCool (Apr 13, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> did you reinstall the fw-driver? firewire was always kind of an game on windows. and if you are using older drivers which are not for win10 its more the problem of m-audio than cubase.


I've installed the latest version of the driver available, unfortunately Win7 SP1.
But I tried it also witht an UR22 via USB, same result.
Appernetly watching the Audio processing it is going into the red every time is hicks.
So is the demo to havy for the PC ? None of the CPU threats is going above 45% at any point in time.
Maybe Ive to clean the PC after the so many updates of Win10.
Thanks for the suggestion, it is indeed a good one .


----------



## DadyCool (Apr 19, 2021)

Now I've Cubase 11 pro installed on an Apple Mini connected via FW to a Behringer X32. It Runs very smootly and the audio performance is acting normal. What a difference with the Win10 PC although both systems running Intel I7 at the same speed. So I'll keep my Cubase 11  .


----------



## filipjonathan (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi guys.

First of all, when I updated Cubase to 11, none of the Retrologue presets were there, so I had to reinstall them with the manager.
Now, when I open one of the preset browsers, I see no presets there. But when I open the other one, all of them are there. The link is to the Steinberg forum where I uploaded a video of the issue.









Retrologue Preset Bug


Hi! First of all, when I updated Cubase to 11, none of the Retrologue presets were there, so I had to reinstall them with the manager. Now, like you can see in the video, when I open one of the preset browsers, I see no presets there. But when I open the other one, all of them are there. Any...




forums.steinberg.net





Any idea what’s going on?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 22, 2021)

NEWS: Today we have released a new maintenance update for Cubase 11. The 11.0.20 update includes over 60 issue resolutions and improvements, Cubase 11 now officially supports macOS Big Sur and Rosetta 2 on Mac computers with Silicon processors.

PATCHNOTES:








Cubase 11 Release Notes


The Release Notes give you an overview of the most recently released versions of Cubase 11. Learn more about the improvements and fixes that have been added.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## Arnaud88 (Aug 15, 2022)

GPnicolett said:


> Même problème ici. Ça m'a bloqué sur 10.5. Impossible d'obtenir une réponse de Steinberg sur le problème OR Native Instrumtents. Quelqu'un at-il été en mesure de résoudre ce problème?








Komplete Kontrol S61: no advanced integration with Cubase


Dear all, The advanced integration of my KOMPLETE KONTROL S61 with Cubase Pro 11 is not working anymore. That means: - transport buttons do not work - no automatic switching between instances/ following the content of the selected track (via the instance knob on the hardware I can still select...




vi-control.net


----------



## Arnaud88 (Aug 15, 2022)

DovesGoWest said:


> J'ai posté sur les forums Steinberg et NI et je n'ai pas eu de réponse, mon intuition est que ce n'est pas un problème NI. J'ai également soulevé ce problème avec Spitfire car je n'ai pas eu de problème avec d'autres plugins tels que Kontakt, SynthMaster, Zebra, ZebraHZ, etc.








Komplete Kontrol S61: no advanced integration with Cubase


Dear all, The advanced integration of my KOMPLETE KONTROL S61 with Cubase Pro 11 is not working anymore. That means: - transport buttons do not work - no automatic switching between instances/ following the content of the selected track (via the instance knob on the hardware I can still select...




vi-control.net


----------

